# lo /el mejor que he conocido



## sam_jetson

Como digo en frances... Eres lo mejor que he conocido en mi vida

gracias

Isis


----------



## swift

sam_jetson said:


> *¿*C*ó*mo digo en franc*é*s: "Eres lo mejor que he conocido en mi vida"*?*
> 
> *G*racias*,*
> 
> Isis



Buenas noches, y bienvenida al foro. Es muy importante que nos hagas saber si has hecho un intento por traducir tu frase (de hecho, las reglas del foro así lo especifican).


Saludos,


swift


----------



## sam_jetson

hola no sabia, como puedo hacer el intento si no conosco nada del idioma? imagino que segun valla aprendiendo pues lo intentare mas a menudo pues la intencion es aprender. Mi novio es de Canada y muchas veces quiero mandarle mensajes en su idioma, pero se me hace dificil! Necesito ayuda! gracias
Isis 
gracias por la bienvenida


----------



## swift

sam_jetson said:


> Hola. No lo sabía. ¿Cómo puedo hacer el intento si no conozco nada del idioma? Imagino que según vaya aprendiendo, lo intentaré más a menudo, pues la intención es aprender. Mi novio es de Canadá y muchas veces quiero mandarle mensajes en su idioma, ¡pero se me hace difícil! ¡Necesito ayuda! Gracias.
> 
> Gracias por la bienvenida, Isis.



Lamento mucho haberte herido, Isis. Me siento muy avergonzado  y te ruego que me perdones. Con todo, el mismo reglamento aconseja que indiques si no hablas el idioma.

Una opción es esta: "Tu es ce qu'il y a de plus beau dans ma vie". Sin embargo, te pido que escuches otras sugerencias, pues yo no soy muy romántico que digamos.

Saludos,

swift


----------



## sam_jetson

No te sientas avergonzado no me siento ofendida, al contrario estoy agradecida que me puedas ayudar y me comprendas! Aqui tienes una nueva amiga.


----------



## funambule23

Hola

Eres lo mejor que he conocido en mi vida : Tu es le meilleur que j'ai trouvé dans ma vie, No es la traducción literal pero pienso que es romántico

Saludos


----------



## sam_jetson

jejejeje ya envie el otro espero que este correcto! Muchas gracias, no se ni que mas decir por esto de las reglas!! mmm gracias
Isis


----------



## swift

funambule23 said:


> Hola
> 
> Eres lo mejor que he conocido en mi vida : Tu es le meilleur que j'ai trouvé dans ma vie, No es la traducción literal pero pienso que es romántico
> 
> Saludos



Bienvenido al foro, funambule.

Me parece  que, contrario a lo que dices, tu traducción es casi literal. Además, me temo que no sea del todo comprensible para un nativo no hispanohablante (el empleo de "trouver" podría resultar un poco... cosificante), a menos que añadas "tu es la meilleure *personne*". Aún así, no estoy seguro de que "mejor" sea apropiado. No quiero ser grosero pero... aún en español se me hace un poco trillado: ya lo he dicho, no soy romántico.

Te aconsejo que escuches a las chicas nativas, a quienes invocamos por ayuda.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## enriquegoni

Creo que la traducción literal es esta , ¿no? 
Tu es la meilleure personne que j'ai connu dans ma vie


----------



## funambule23

Vale, dejemos esa decisión al novio

Gracias por la bienvenida

Saludos


----------



## sam_jetson

Gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

> "Tu es ce qu'il y a de plus beau dans ma vie".
> Tu es la meilleure personne que j'ai connu*e* dans ma vie


 
Swift dice no ser romántico pero su traducción debió encantar 
al novio de Isis ya que aunque no traduce exactamente la frase, dice: 
*"eres lo más bello de mi vida".*

A mí me gusta más que la otra traducción: 
*"eres la mejor persona que he conocido en mi vida".*

Otra posibilidad: "tu es le meilleur cadeau que m'a fait la vie".
(eres el mejor regalo que me ha hecho la vida).


----------



## lety52

¿Está bien esta frase?: "Tu es le meilleur chef que j'ai connue"
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gepo

¿Qué quieres decir? El contexto sirve...


----------



## lety52

Quiero decir: "Eres el mejor chef que he conocido"


----------



## Gepo

¿Se lo dices a una mujer?


----------



## lety52

No, a un hombre. Lo que quiero saber es si está bien dicha esa frase en francés, o sea, si se diría así en francés que eres el mejor chef que conocí


----------



## jprr

lety52 said:


> No, a un hombre. Lo que quiero saber es si está bien dicha esa frase en francés, o sea, si se diría así en francés que eres el mejor* chef* que conocí


Sí, vale, es el mejor,  pero igual nos podés decir desde el primer post que estamos hablando de un "chef" y no de un "jefe".


> ... "Tu es le meilleur chef que j'ai connue conn*u*"


----------



## Paquita

Escribiría : que j'aie connu, en subjuntivo
en plural "que nous ayons" y no "que nous avons"

Véase este hilo del foro de francés: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=90421


----------



## jprr

Paquit& said:


> Escribiría : que j'aie connu, en subjuntivo
> en plural "que nous ayons" y no "que nous avons"
> 
> Véase este hilo del foro de francés: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1464738


Dans l'absolu, tu as raison...


----------

